# Tall Ship Capsizes.



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

No real detail other than this ....

Tall ship capsizes off Turkish coast

This actually happened on Saturday. I'd not heard any mention of it until this morning.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking at that pic and the related press report it doesn't really look like she was a near relative of the Cutty Sark nor of any real historical significance.

2 killed after tour boat capsizes off Antalya - LOCAL


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I bet it's a Turkish Gulat dressed up to be a tall ship.

Note the brailed sails don't look like sails at all.

Look at the weather conditions.

Look at the new white paint bottom..

I bet it was brand new and 'fell over'


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

All news from just one source, a Turkish news agency.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...21bde8-72cc-11e6-9781-49e591781754_story.html


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Got the full report!
Owner, captain both crew arrested


TURKEY
84 people rescued, 2 killed after tourist boat capsizes in southern Turkey

TURKEY
Daily Sabah >
Turkey
84 people rescued, 2 killed after tourist boat capsizes in southern Turkey

DAILY SABAH
ISTANBUL
Published
September 3, 2016
84 people rescued, 2 killed after tourist boat capsizes in southern Turkey
84 people were rescued from a tour boat that capsized in the Turkish Mediterranean on Saturday, the bodies of the two people lost in the wreck have been found, said officials of the coastal Antalya province late Sunday.

"The bodies of the two victims were taken from the sea after being spotted in the shipwreck on the sea floor," said the Antalya Governorship, adding that with all 86 passengers and crew accounted for, search and rescue operations have ended.

The bodies belonged to Serap Celik, 38, a Turkish citizen, and Samira Frayha, 48, from Lebanon, said the governorship.

The victims' bodies were sent to the province's state morgue.

The Antalya state prosecutor also said Sunday that four people-the boat's captain, its two crew members, and its owner-had been detained over the incident.

Antalya Chief Public Prosecutor Ramazan Solmaz said the boat had left a yacht port Saturday in Kaleici, in the resort town of Antalya, carrying 86 people on board, including three crew members, before capsizing off the coast of Konyaalti, some two kilometers (1.2 miles away).

It sank at a depth of 45 meters, he added.

After the boat capsized in a heavy rainstorm, Turkish Coast Guard and marine police teams were deployed to the scene for search and rescue operations.

84 people were rescued from a tour boat that capsized in the Turkish Mediterranean on Saturday, the bodies of the two people lost in the wreck have been found, said officials of the coastal Antalya province late Sunday.

"The bodies of the two victims were taken from the sea after being spotted in the shipwreck on the sea floor," said the Antalya Governorship, adding that with all 86 passengers and crew accounted for, search and rescue operations have ended.

The bodies belonged to Serap Celik, 38, a Turkish citizen, and Samira Frayha, 48, from Lebanon, said the governorship.

The victims' bodies were sent to the province's state morgue.

The Antalya state prosecutor also said Sunday that four people-the boat's captain, its two crew members, and its owner-had been detained over the incident.

Antalya Chief Public Prosecutor Ramazan Solmaz said the boat had left a yacht port Saturday in Kaleici, in the resort town of Antalya, carrying 86 people on board, including three crew members, before capsizing off the coast of Konyaalti, some two kilometers (1.2 miles away).

It sank at a depth of 45 meters, he added.

After the boat capsized in a heavy rainstorm, Turkish Coast Guard and marine police teams were deployed to the scene for search and rescue operations.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I suspect that other than the families/friends of the poor bastards who drowned I doubt many tears will be shed over this clunker.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I bet it's a Turkish Gulat dressed up to be a tall ship.
> 
> Note the brailed sails don't look like sails at all.
> 
> ...


I am with you. I cannot express how terribly designed those Gullets are and how likely to fall over they are. Stupidest cruise ships in the world.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

The sea is pretty flat in that picture. Not like storm conditions, but maybe the picture was taken much later. Way too much weight upstairs.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

It could be later, or it could be 20 minutes later. Gulets are grotesquely unstable, so much so, that to my knowledge none of the 'cruise ship' Gulets are even capable of putting up sails. They have the masts, but on many of them they don't even have sails on the booms, and the ones that have them never use them. One captain I spoke with told me that they buy old sails from cruisers to hand there just to give the boat a nautical look (he has sails but no halyards, sheets, or trims). 

If I had to guess I would put the AVS at around 30... Yes 30. 

The entire desig only dates back to the 70's when someone took a very nice wooden design for a 50' sailboat and scaled it up (by just increasing the dimensions) to build a 90'. They are dangerous jokes...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like someone "prettied up" a boat, adding a raised viewing platform between the masts, and substantially destroying any hope of stability in the process.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

These masts alone are likely enough to make this boat unstable. I bet they are solid, pressure treated wood.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Reminds me of the Pride of Baltimore. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

